# First show help!



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok so my show doe needs to start to get into shape she's been looseing a lot of weight I de wormed her she's utd on cd/t and silininium cl cae and Johns neg I feed her 1qt 2x a day of 21% sweet feed but she's still skin and bones she has her kids Nercing off her to get her teats bigger but now they are weened of her and on a bottle I dk what to do the show is on July2 what can I feed her to get her nice and plump! She's a alpine dairy doe


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Pic?


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry for the bad over grown clip and trying to take a good pic by myself with a fidgety doe


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She looks pretty conditioned to me, but she could use a bit more muscle. Try taking her for walks or something


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Should I give her a shot of vitamin b to help Muscle growth? Or is that over the top? I want her to be in great condition! Also are thair any foods I can give her to boost her too? I will walk her and might get her to pull something but not to heavy I train oxen so I know how to get her conditioned for pulling but I would only make her drag a brick or peace of fire wood


----------

